# How much time between multiples?



## peteyfoozer (Jan 12, 2012)

My ewe lambed this morning, we found the baby up and dry. It LOOKS like she nursed one side, and that teat flows easily, the other is plugged (and the old battle axe keeps knocking me down when I try to clear it). The thing is, this ewe looks just as pregnant as she did last night! Could she still have another? How long can they go between multiples. she's not laboring or behaving as though she is not done, and there was a frozen afterbirth on the ground so I tend to think she just had the single...but I figure it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## bnbfarm (Jan 12, 2012)

ya i think she just had a single birth but congrates on the new lamb !!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 12, 2012)

If she is letting the new lamb nurse and not acting distracted then she is most likely done.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah, she is doin' good.The lamb is nursing now and she's acting normal. I wonder if I have been over feeding! LOL
Thanks for the input!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds like she's done, especially if the lamb is already dry and there's not another one.  I've also never seen a ewe pass a placenta unless all the lambs have been born (though I'm not saying it's impossible).  Congrats on your lamb!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 12, 2012)

Aww...adorable!!!  Congratulations!!!  Our ewe also still looked as pregnant after giving birth and we wondered if there was a twin, but then came the placenta and she was done.  Two more to go and I'm hoping for our first set of twins from one of them.


----------

